# Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Devolo dLAn ?



## himbeergeist (28 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe heute ein Devolo dLan 200AV in Betrieb genommen. Das ganze war eine Sache von 10 Minuten und seit dem kann ich von jeder Steckdose aus ins Internet.  feine Sache. Hat jemand von Euch schon mit dLan Erfahrungen gesammelt? Auf was muss man aufpassen? Was sollte man beachten?

Herzliche Grüße
vom Kyffhäuser
Frank


----------



## stefand (30 Juli 2007)

Wie schaut das aus wenn die steckdose auf einer anderen phase hängt ?


----------



## himbeergeist (30 Juli 2007)

Soweit die Ausführung von Devolo:
*Frage:*
In meinem Haus liegen drei getrennte Phasen. Kann dLAN auch von einer Phase zu einer anderen Phase eine Verbindung aufbauen?

*Antwort:*
Ja. Diese sog. Phasenkopplung funktioniert bei dLAN-Geräten auch ohne zusätzlichen Einbau eines Phasenkopplers. Das bedeutet, dass Sie auch über zwei oder drei Phasen Netzwerkverbindungen aufbauen können.

Für weitere Fragen
http://www.devolo.de/de_DE_cs/service/dLANFAQ.html

Frank


----------



## repök (30 Juli 2007)

*probs bei schlechten kontackten*

hatte das problemchen im garten. da waren die steckdosen schon älter und die kontackte angelaufen, und wärme (durch sonneneinstrahlung) ist auch nicht so das wahre. aber ansonsten top


----------



## thomass5 (31 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
kann der Nachbar mitsurfen?
Thomas


----------



## himbeergeist (31 Juli 2007)

*Frage:*
Kann mein Nachbar meine Daten mithören? Der ist schließlich am gleichen Stromnetz angeschlossen!

*Antwort:*
Wir empfehlen unbedingt die Verwendung der geräteinternen DESpro-Verschlüsselung! Sie wird durch die Eingabe eines vom Auslieferungszustand abweichenden Passwortes aktiviert und schützt Ihr Netzwerk vor ungewollten Zugriffen.


http://www.devolo.de/de_DE_cs/service/dLANFAQ.html


----------



## maxi (6 August 2007)

Wollte ich gerade schrieben, das dies nicht sehr sicher ist.

Ein Problem ist das du dir dein Netz versaust.
Als Consumer ist das im Heim zwar nahezu egal.
In Firmen hingegeben wird sehr viel Geld für ein sauberes Netz ausgegeben. Würde da einer mit so etwas antanzen gäbe es heisse Diskussionsrunden.

Das System an sich gibt es schon seit fast 20 Jahren. Die Frage daran bleibt jedoch: Muss ich mir damit unbedingt mein Netz versauen?

Ich hoffe das du zum Haus hinaus einen Filter hast 
Nicht das der Nebenan deine FFK Fotos von deriner Frau mal bissel unbemerkt inspeziert.

Grüsse


----------



## himbeergeist (6 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das du zum Haus hinaus einen Filter hast
> Nicht das der Nebenan deine FFK Fotos von deriner Frau mal bissel unbemerkt inspeziert.
> 
> Grüsse


 
.....deshalb grinst der Nachbar neuerdings so wenn er uns sieht, soso. Nun hier im privaten Haushalt spielt das wirklich keine Rolle, das Bier im Kühlschrank ist noch genauso kühl wie immer, das Schnitzel heiss und die Lampe genau so hell wie immer. 

Spass bei Seite, die Geräte laufen nur max. ca. 3 Stunden in der Woche, ebend immer dann wenn meine Frau ins Internet geht. Mir ist aufgefallen das das Gehäuse im Betrieb recht warm wird. Ich werde demnächst mal ein Meßgerät dazwischenklemmen um den tatsächlichen Verbrauch zu erfahren.

Herzliche Grüße
Frank


----------



## maxi (7 August 2007)

Glaube grosse Probleme wird es geben wenn viele Leute so etwas nutzen.

Ich würd die Dinger verbieten lassen, bevor die grossen Probleme entstehen.


----------



## Zefix (7 August 2007)

Soviel ich weiß, sind die einzigen die sich aufregen, die Amateurfunker, weils bei denen dann rauscht oder so...

Aber mir wär das wurscht


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (7 August 2007)

Noch... wenn diese Systeme tatsächlich häufiger werden, wird es zu deutlichen Problemen kommen. Ist ähnlich wie bei Internetzugängen über das Stromnetz. Das macht auch nur Spaß, solange es in einem Viertel recht wenig Leute haben. Das dicke Kabel, an dem alle zusammen hängen, hat eben nur eine gewisse Bandbreite.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## DEGO (7 August 2007)

Ich habe momentan ein kleines Powerline Netzwerk bei meinem Montage Apartment im Einsatz.
Das verschlüsselte Wlan machte mir zu sehr Probleme.
Meine Vermieter haben sich DSL Light(384kbit) mit VOIP andrehen lassen :???:
Wenn die Telefonieren habe ich dann einen Ping so zwischen 300 und >1000 

Hatte erst 85mbit Powerline Adapter von MSI im Einsatz. Funktionierten allerdings nur 2 Minuten dann wieder eine halbe Minute garnicht usw.
Habe mir diese dann in Adapter der Marke Typhoon umgetauscht.
Diese laufen ohne Probleme.
Das ganze allerdings wohl auch nur weil ich die richtige Steckdose erwischt habe. Keine schlechte Technik wenn alles stimmt, sprich Phasengleichheit usw.
 Ausser es wird telfoniert.Aber zur not habe ich ja noch die fritzbox Macht, und werde die eines Tages einsetzen :twisted: 

edit:


himbeergeist schrieb:


> . Mir ist aufgefallen das das Gehäuse im Betrieb recht warm wird.


^^kann ich für beide Hersteller auch bestätigen. Werden "gut" warm die Dinger


----------



## PhilippL (15 August 2007)

Hallo,

zum Thema störungsfreier Betrieb sei noch gesagt, das die Dinger sehr anfällig auf hohe Übergangs/Kontaktwiderstände sind.
Also einfach mal in ne Mehrfachsteckdose gesteckt oder ne Elektroinstallation aus Großvaters Zeiten is nich.

Bzgl. der Sicherheit usw. kann ich nach Auskunft von Devolo oder Netgear nur sagen, das die Signal nicht über einen Zähler hinweg kommen.
D.h. der Nachbar oder Untermieter kann nicht mit surfen, solange ein eigener Zähler vorhanden ist.


----------

